# 1971 Schwinn Stingray Fastback



## Big Moe (Sep 4, 2014)

Found this nearly twenty years ago. It is my second old bike. Still hunting 20" S-7 coaster brake rear wheel for it. Everything else is original.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Sep 6, 2014)

*Fastback Wheel Search*

Hi Big Moe,
Refreshing and somewhat of an oddity to see a coaster Stingray Fastback. I am use to seeing shifters and cables and handles hanging off the Fastbacks as I always thought Schwinn was trying to hybrid a basic Stingray with a full-size 10 speed....and if so , they pulled it off quite well.
I have the same exact coaster Fastback, except a year model 1970. Mine is a little rougher and seemed to have spent some time in the outdoors.
I bought it about 4-5 years ago and have slowly accumulated all the necessary chrome, rubber, upholstery and small parts needed for an upcoming restoration.
I am somewhat of a newbie, but I believe the Fastback used a combination of the Schwinn S-5 and S-6 rims (with the S-7 and S-2) rims used on the basic Stingrays.
If you are a feeBay (eBay) user, there is a rear coaster Schwinn Fastback rim with a Bendix 70 knurled hub which I suspect would be correct for your 1971 year model. It is priced pretty tall (at least for me) at $145.00 ( eBay Item #221540203050). In addition, there is a set of wheels for $130.00 as well (eBay search "Schwinn Fastback Wheel"). It is a little unclear in regards to the wheel set as the rim is unstamped and does not appear to have the rise in the center of the rim as the S-5 rear rim normally has..... I make no claims...just an observation.
I would hope that someone with greater knowledge of the Fastbacks would chime in with some additional thoughts, suggestions or clarifications.
Good Luck with your hunt....that is a real nice, original coaster Fastback....


----------



## Jack21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Cool bike. I believe the rim you are looking for is an S5 raised knurling coaster rim. Sorry I don't have one to sell you. If you can take your time and hit a few swap meets I think it is more of a $50 part than what some of the ebay guys want.


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 14, 2014)

*S-5 coaster*

Thanks Jack I'll look into it.


----------

